# Python takes a much-loved pet



## Fuscus (Mar 21, 2009)

*Published:* 
*Source: http://www.thedaily.com.au/news/2009/mar/21/python-takes-much-loved-pet/

much-loved and high in marrow bone jelly :twisted:

And, incidentally, we are bidding for a house in that area next week
*


----------



## abbott75 (Mar 21, 2009)

This article is going to do nothing but drive snake hatred.


----------



## haymista (Mar 22, 2009)

i wish i lived in an area with wild pythons in it...


----------



## bulionz (Mar 22, 2009)

poor dog lucky it wasnt 1 of myne or the snake wouldnt be the lucky 1 na just jokes but i would say she was just very scared of the snake i would be 2 if it had 1 of my little dogs i dont no wat i would of done


----------



## Minka (Mar 22, 2009)

If one of my captive snakes or a wild animal got hold of one of my dogs i wouldnt hesitate to kill the animal.


----------



## bulionz (Mar 22, 2009)

the dog or snake
im not trying to be a hero but a dog is family and u cant train or interact with the snake like u do a dog i would probly kill the snake aswell i just i donno wat i would of done cause all u people would probly go off at me o well


----------



## Minka (Mar 22, 2009)

Um why would i kill my dog? Please tell me you seriously didnt just ask me that question...


----------



## bulionz (Mar 22, 2009)

hey well alot of people ive talked to on this would kill there dog some would probly let the snake eat there dog no affence (joke)
and i no most would think im full it cause u think im only a kid but a snakes a snake and a dog is family


----------



## andyscott (Mar 22, 2009)

I think its a waste of life.
Fair enough they wanted to save their dog, but its dead, at least let the snake feed.
Its the circle of life, now nothing good has come from it. Just a wasted corpse.

p.s. Good luck with the house auction Fuscus


----------



## bulionz (Mar 22, 2009)

yer but the dog was still alive and yer its a waste of live and all that but its like letting something eat a family member ok long storey short i got a dog mini foxy x and i got her when i was 2 and 1 day 3 pit bulls come threw owe back property and killed her i was then 11 so 9 yrs and she was so like a family member and it was so hard losing her so im just saying i couldnt go threw it again even thoe im older it would still be just as hard


----------



## Ishah (Mar 22, 2009)

At the risk of getting all warm and toasty , all I can say is, that is one ugly "designer-doodle" dog... Honestly a waste of life (in more than one way)... Haha it probably would have tasted like crap for the snake anyways... Definately not an appealing meal for me if I were a snake...Only if I were starving would I touch it...

Nice to see they didn't just take a shovel to it, and actually released it unharmed though...


----------



## Bob2 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thankfully my mutt has a healthy fear of snakes. He's not much more than a large rat size. He just yaps until I get outside then he goes to hide. Poor bugga cops a neo whip snake, an olive and a water in 1 week in his sleeping area. Good thing he has a different bark for snakes. You'd have to make a judgement call at the time if your dog was about to be devoured by a snake. I think if you actually had to kill the snake to get your dog back, it would be too late anyway


----------



## whcasual79 (Mar 22, 2009)

pffftt the snake was doing wat it is naturally born to do, hunt.... the dog was there and was food for the snake... so it did wat it had to do... 

it would be painful to see ur pet being constricted and life sucked outa him/her.... but as sad as that is, we're the ones building homes on land where the snakes prolly used to roam...... it's common sense, sumfin like that is bound to happen


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Mar 22, 2009)

and warned others that living in suburbia was not protection against the potential threat of wildlife.

Potential threat???? Talk about paranoid!


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 22, 2009)

andyscott said:


> p.s. Good luck with the house auction Fuscus


Thanks - it has old growth rain forest on two sides, looks like no small dogs for me


----------



## mysnakesau (Mar 22, 2009)

> I banged the door several times but it wouldn’t let Lucky go,” Ms Talbot said.



What a sad story. I hope she knows now that banging on the door will NEVER make a snake let let.


----------



## damoztishfank (Mar 22, 2009)

My father has a foxi and its constantly catching baby browns and things out of the yard......so i'd be more inclined to say beware snakes.................. one killer foxi roaming.....


----------



## horto28 (Mar 22, 2009)

id like to see a snake eat my bullmastiff,


----------



## Hooglabah (Mar 22, 2009)

bulionz said:


> poor dog lucky it wasnt 1 of myne or the snake wouldnt be the lucky 1 na just jokes but i would say she was just very scared of the snake i would be 2 if it had 1 of my little dogs i dont no wat i would of done



i know what i woulda done "hay sweet i can cross (insert cute and fluffy animal) food off the budget.

i wouldnt care. i would try and save the missuses cat but only half heartedly.

compliments to the snake that got in tho good job.

its good to hear the released it but im dubious on wether they did or not.


----------



## TWENTY B (Mar 22, 2009)

andyscott said:


> I think its a waste of life.
> Fair enough they wanted to save their dog, but its dead, at least let the snake feed.
> Its the circle of life, now nothing good has come from it. Just a wasted corpse.
> 
> p.s. Good luck with the house auction Fuscus


 
I don't think a 2m python is getting down a meal that big... thats scrubby food.


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 22, 2009)

I think if you own a potential meal size animal and you live in an area that houses reptiles of that size ..then it is up to you to keep your little meal indoors at night ...you can buy beds that zip up like a tent so the dog cant get out but a snake cant get in(I have one for my 2 slippers) ...that way you can have both your little slipper pooch and big beautiful pythons as well ...very sad about this article ..but its a lesson learnt the hardway ..the only thing I am really hoping is the fact that they did let the snake go back to the wild ,and were not just saying so ,for media hype ...fingers crossed


----------



## cootiesami (Mar 22, 2009)

Next time get a bigger dog. Go A great Dane.


----------



## WombleHerp (Mar 22, 2009)

snake gotta eat. dog outside in snake territory. mmm dog. end of story.
I would probably find myself eating dog if it was available. really, i dont care.

i hate people who are scared of snakes. ive no simpathy for them whatso-ever. get over it, its an animal with no legs SO WHAT.. and it bites.. DOGS BITE, cats, birds, PEOPLE... lots of things BITE... 

Nat  x


----------



## WombleHerp (Mar 22, 2009)

and a freakin tai cant mix with a python or green tree s.. damnit stop telling me this!!!!!!



Nat  x


----------



## Minka (Mar 22, 2009)

herpsrule said:


> snake gotta eat. dog outside in snake territory. mmm dog. end of story.
> I would probably find myself eating dog if it was available. really, i dont care.
> 
> i hate people who are scared of snakes. ive no simpathy for them whatso-ever. get over it, its an animal with no legs SO WHAT.. and it bites.. DOGS BITE, cats, birds, PEOPLE... lots of things BITE...
> ...


 
Yes dear, all those things can and do bite but obviously the woman in question isnt going to be bitching about them when it was a python that killed her dog.


----------



## thals (Mar 22, 2009)

Sounds heavenly Fuscy, I know if I could afford it I'd buy somewhere right on the coast amidst rainforest that's for sure! All the best with it 8)

Ooh and poor, poor doggie - lucky fat snakey :lol:


----------



## cement (Mar 22, 2009)

Minka said:


> If one of my captive snakes or a wild animal got hold of one of my dogs i wouldnt hesitate to kill the animal.


 
It would drive you that nuts eh?


----------



## WombleHerp (Mar 22, 2009)

Minka said:


> Yes dear, all those things can and do bite but obviously the woman in question isnt going to be bitching about them when it was a python that killed her dog.


 
true...

but all the above can eat small ugly dogs too.. its not the pythons fault it happened to find her dog specifically.

but agreed, it was her dog it ate, so she naturally blames pythons.

but just the way she reacted, or would have reacted by hitting it 7 times or something like her friend suggested, it just puts it into our heads how uneducated people are about them.

this just makes me angry, and each day i hear things like this i want to set up my own business to go to schools and just educate the young ones about them and what to do etc..

parents are just instilling fear and this is a viscious cycle which is in turn affecting the wild populations because many people are told to just chop its head off or kill it some other way, rather then educating them the real thing to do, to save them AND the snake..

rant rant rant

either way i still hate people who are scared of them simply because they have the name 'snake' and for no reason whatso ever. 


Nat  x


----------



## kakariki (Mar 22, 2009)

" she opened the internal door to the garage" ?? Who would keep a "much loved puppy" outside in the garage in the first place, let alone in snake country? I can't help but wonder at the lack of common sense these days!


----------



## souldoubt (Mar 23, 2009)

I think youre all missing the main problem which isnt the lady trying to save her pet from the snake (except for the fact the she calls native wildlife a 'threat' which is ignorant and disgraceful- but the snake has not been harmed so in that sense she has done the right thing.

The main problem is the newspaper and the journalist who attempt to write this heart wrenching story about how this poor family pet was killed by an evil snake (oh and the name lucky just fit the situation too well, you cant write that stuff) but the journalist has picked both the quotes and writing style very well to ensure the snake is portrayed as being the one in the wrong. 
However there is not one mention about how much pressure humans and domestic pets are putting on our native wildlife - I just rescued a yellow faced whip snake from a cat last week, the cat wouldnt leave the poor snake alone which was doing nothing wrong the snake was absolutely beautiful and its temperament considering it had just been hassled by a cat was incredibly placid. 

The article does not even provide contact details for a snake catcher, in case readers come into contact with a snake on their property. There is no point to this article besides trying to make a few bucks off a heart wrenching article and inspiring hatred and fear of our native animals


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Mar 23, 2009)

Poor kid and puppy

If my snake tried to strangle my doggy (he probably wouldnt though, they're never in the same room at once), I would try and save my dog, even if it meant killing the snake, but I would try and save the dog without hurting the snake first.


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 23, 2009)

Here is the bed,I was talking about it can be placed outside if you dont want your dog inside ..as you can see ,this size ,houses my two little maltesexslippers very nicely and have plenty of room to move around ..they love sleeping in it and I know they are safe as houses in it .It has plenty of air flow and the netting is even small enough to stop mossies getting to them ..you could take this bed camping it is completely fold down to a carry type of bag ..to be honest if this was available when my kids were little , I wouldve got one for the baby ,as we use to do alot of camping when my kids were tiny ... (it comes in a variety of sizes and good petshop and dog suppliers sell them )


----------



## sarah_m (Mar 23, 2009)

It's very sad for the family, i would be devestated if that happened to one of my dogs (the cat would be another story.....) and i am affraid that if it came to it i would do anything to save my dogs. Yes, ANYTHING.
But if i lived in an area with big pythons i would be very vigilant about the dogs staying inside at all times unless supervised (mine hardly ever get off the couch to go outside anyway.... lazy buggers). I know accidents happen but risks can be minimised.
It's a shame to that the article seemed to have no other purpose than to fuel hatred for snakes.

PS/ Your "slippers" are adorable RBB


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 24, 2009)

thanks Sarah ,they look a bit funny at the moment ,as I got them shaved ..they grow it out now as winter is coming so they look totaly different when they have hair ..but in the winter they also wear coats ..these beds are a great idea ,and they are not that expensive considering your poochies welfare and the welfare of our 'protected wildlife'..to me you either chain up your dog at night or bring them inside at night...if you dont like the idea of chaining up the dog ,,,or your dog is a nice meal size or even attempted meal size then you should invest in one of these beds ..I suppose you could even lock your cat up in one of these..


----------



## indyspotted (Mar 24, 2009)

Ishah said:


> At the risk of getting all warm and toasty , all I can say is, that is one ugly "designer-doodle" dog... Honestly a waste of life (in more than one way)... Haha it probably would have tasted like crap for the snake anyways... Definately not an appealing meal for me if I were a snake...Only if I were starving would I touch it...
> 
> Nice to see they didn't just take a shovel to it, and actually released it unharmed though...


 
Totally, I Hate Poodles, However I do feel sorry for the little girl and I am also glad the snake was released and not shoveled.


----------

